# Nissan Bluebird/Altima 1995 leaks water into passenger carpet, each time it rains!



## da_straz (Jun 25, 2009)

Hello, thanks in advance for your advice....I'm in a very sticky situation.

I own a Nissan Bluebird from 1995. Recently, the passenger side carpet has ended up soaked with water each time it rains.
It doesn't matter whether I'm driving, or whether the car is stationary, it still gets very wet.
I've found 2 spots around the wind screen, where the seal has been loose. I sealed these up well with strong tape, to see whether this was the problem. Unfortunately the leak is still there.
I pulled up the carpet, and I've worked out that the leak is coming in underneath the glove box, to the back-left. (On the inside of the car, there's a panel just to the right of the bottom right-hand conrner of the door. I pulled this out along with the carpet, and there's a metal cavity where i can see faint rust water-flow lines.) These lines seem to come through a tiny gap in the metal. The leak is obviously somewhere above this cavity, near the door hinges somewhere. I can't get to this area, however i've tried looking in from above, through the gap where the windscreen meets the bonnet/door. I'm beginning to think I'll have to remove the entire side panel on the front left side of the car, in order to find this leak.

I'm guessing this would probably cost me at least $300 at a panel beaters to fix, as they would have to do this.

My car is starting to smell 

Any ideas?


----------



## Agoudine (Feb 19, 2005)

Is it only when it rains, or can it be from the air conditioner? If there is a hole, try to seal is with something better than a tape.
Try this stuff : 
Plasti Dip – Protective Rubber Coating Products – Plasti Dip International

This is good stuff. Buy it in any hardware store for $6.


----------



## da_straz (Jun 25, 2009)

I taped it up extremely well, however water flowed like no tomorrow.

I've been told by someone else that the drain tube for the blower box could be blocked?

Any ideas?


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

I don't think its a drain tube problem with the AC cooling unit. You said it happens even when the car is still, just as long as it rains. If you have sunroof then the problem is probably coming from there. There are draining tubes for the sunroof which are probably causing this problem. You don have to wait for the rain. Just pour some bucket of water externally in small sections. Then you can check and see where its dripping from.


----------



## da_straz (Jun 25, 2009)

I poured water into the vents which are situated on the 10cm wide black strip which runs horizontally between the bottom of the windscreen and the bonnet. I think they are for air ventilation. When I poured the water into the ones on the passenger side of the car, water leaked down into the passenger side (I could hear it dripping down through the metal near the passenger door).
I found the drain tube for the blower box, and I put a 60cm long flexible wire all the way into it.....it wasn't blocked.

Basically I think that there is a seal or rubber water-runway which has broken, come loose, or is blocked. Does anyone know what might be the problem, considering what I've just mentioned?

It's definitely something within the car, which I'm not sure whether I can get to....


----------



## da_straz (Jun 25, 2009)

I remember something worth noting....

I drove through a carwash 2 weeks before this started happening. I had the air circulation vents open. When the high pressure downward spray went over the top of my car, it sprayed down into the above mentioned vents at the bottom of my windscreen, and air started blowing into my car, through the vents where the heater/air conditioning air normally comes out.

Could this have damaged a seal in the vent? When i pour water into the vent, a fair bit trickles out behind the passenger side wheel-guard (behind the front-left wheel) through a small 'spout', this is where it is supposed to come out. However some water also ends up dripping down inside the metal next to the spot where the passenger door connects with the car (I can hear it dripping inside) and down into the front-left side of the passenger-side carpet/floor area.

Like I said before, I have already tried unblocking the blower drain hose. Turns out it wasn't blocked, and the problem is still there. When I pour water on the front windscreen, as long as it flows down the passenger half of the car, it will leak down into the above mentioned carpeted area. It is not just the vent positioned slightly-left-of-centre at the bottom of the windscreen which leaks, it is the entire left half of the bottom of the windscreen.
I'm sure it is something under the panels, a path has been blocked (by leaves?) or a seal has come off.

Any advice is still very welcome!!


----------



## Colin C (Feb 27, 2015)

Hi did you manage to fix this as i have got same problem with a nissan blue bird too


----------

